# Projektmappe günstig drucken bzw. binden lassen



## Blackylein (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Also folgendes. Ich mache heuer die Matura (Abitur bei euch ). Als Abschluss gibt es da immer ein großes Projekt. Da müssen wir auch eine Projektmappe machen.

Ich würde gerne die Mappe nicht einfach nur ausdrucken und in eine Mappe reingeben. Eine Ringbindung haben wir schon aber das haben mittlerweile eh schon alle und das fällt gar nicht mehr auf. 

Das Ganze Dokument in einer Druckerei drucken zu lassen habe ich mir schon angesehen. Meist wollen die eine hohe Stückzahl (1000 Stk. mindestens) oder drucken nicht so viele Seiten. Wir haben über 100 Seiten und das wird noch mehr. 
Ich hab dann eine Druckerei ausfindig gemacht, die 25 Stück drucken würde aber das kostet über 1000 € und so viel will ich bei weitem nicht ausgeben.

Vielleicht gibt es ja andere Sachen, die man noch machen könnte um ein paar Blätter Papier schön zu präsentieren.
Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen oder ein paar gute Tipps`?

MfG
Bl4cky


----------



## smileyml (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bl4cky,

rechnet man das Angebot hoch, liegt der Druck bei ca. 0,40€ pro Seite. Das Angebot ist so gesehen günstig. Gleichwohl verstehe ich ganz klar, das es trotzdem 1.000€ sind - und 25 Exemplare brauchst du sicher auch nicht. Ich frage mich allerdings ob du irgendwelche Vorstellungen hast bzgl. Druckart (Laser-, Tintenstrahl- oder Offsetdruck beispielsweise)? In den meisten Copy-Shops kannst du sicher Laserdrucker anfertigen lassen - nur finde ich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht angemessen. Mein Vorschlag wäre daher es selber zu drucken. Habe ich bei meiner Diplomarbeit auch getan. Ich habe 120g/m² ColorCopy-Laserdruckpapier genommen (500 A4-Blatt für ca. 14€) und habe es dann auf meinem Tintenstrahldrucker (Canon Pixma 4200) gedruckt. Verzichtet man auf Originalpatronen ist der Preis unschlagbar und ich finde auch das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Besser für den Druck ist sicher Tintenstrahlpapier geeignet, aber das kostet ein vielfaches mehr - ist also meiner Ansicht nach Stückzahl abhängig.

Zum Binden: Ringbindung fällt bei dir flach, da du dich ja hervorheben willst. Buchbinder kann dir aus deinen Seiten ein richtiges Buch eben binden. Dabei ist es wichtig auf die Laufrichtung des von dir bedruckten Papieres zu achten, da die Bindung sonst nur von kurzer Haltbarkeit ist. Da du sicher auch keinen herkömmlichen Standardeinband willst, empfehle ich dir einen von dir entworfenen Einband in einem Copyshop ausplotten zu lassen - je nach Geschmack auf Glossy- oder Matt-Papier. Natürlich sollte es mindestens um die 170g/m² haben. Achte dabei auch, das du die Buchdicke und einen  Schneiderand für den Buchbinder mit einrechnest. Genauso benötigt der Bucbinder Rand zum Kleben, was bei deinem Layout zu beachten ist.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist eventuell das ganze Buch anstelle einer Ringbindung mit einer Nähmaschine nähen zu lassen. Natürlich nicht durch solche Löcher wie bei der Ringbindung, sondern in vielleicht 1cm Abstand zum linken Rand. Dazu ist aber sicher eine starke Industrienähmaschine von Nöten, die vielleicht ein Polsterer oder Verarbeiter von LKW-Planen haben.
Andere Möglichkeiten bietet noch der Baumarkt mit Schrauben etc. - da gilt es einfach ein wenig kreativ zu sein.
Vielleicht hat deine Arbeit auch noch eine Art Schuber oder einen separaten Schutzumschlag, der darum gefaltet ist.

Grüße nach Österreich
Marco


----------



## Blackylein (8. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Das mit dem Drucken wäre an und für sich kein Problem. Da könnte ich mir cooles Papier kaufen und drucken lassen kann ich es auf einem Laserdrucker in der Firma von meinem Vater. Daher fast kostenlos.

Also brauche ich eigentlich nur eine Buchbinderei finden, die mir das bindet? Und die machen auch nur 2 oder 3 Stück?


Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank, du hast mir schon sehr viel weitergeholfen!
LG
Bl4cky


----------



## smileyml (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wenn du zu einem Buchbinder gehst, der sein kleines Geschäft hat, ist das kein Problem. Ich war zweimal bei einem und habe einmal 2 und später nochmal 3 Exemplare binden lassen. Kostenpunkt war so um die 8€ für ca. 70 Blatt. Am besten du gehst vorher mal dort vorbei und fragst auf was du achten sollst. Es gibt übrigens einige Copyshops, die ach Klebebindungen anbieten - davon solltest du die Finger lassen. Die nehmen meist ein erhitztes Stück Plastik und drücken die Seiten dort hinein. Das hält meistens auch nicht sehr lange.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Blackylein (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Davon, dass Copyshops das auch anbieten, hab ich schon gehört. Wenn das allerdings nicht so gut ist, dann werd ich das glaube ich lassen. Billig sind die ja auch nicht.
Aber 8€ sind ok find ich.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Info!
LG
Bl4cky


----------

